
Tips on Understanding a New Codebase - ruairidhwm
https://ruairidh.dev/understand-a-new-codebase/
======
ruairidhwm
I wrote a quick blog post over the weekend on my approach for understanding a
new codebase as it's a position we've all been in.

I saw a thread about this the other day and wanted to hear from more people on
how they do this!

